# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess and classify these men

## Balkan1992

Please, the origin and classification of these men.






image-2013-12-17-16228321-70-rares-bogdan.jpgimg.jpgcezar-amariei.jpgLiviu-Teodorescu-si-Mircea-teodorescu.jpgoreste-teodorescu-a-ramas-fara-permis-auto-296261.jpg

----------


## Carlos

They look Romanian

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

The filenames give it away (Romanians, just as Carlos cheated to see!) - I would have guessed Pontic Ukrainians though.

They're mostly Pontids, with Carpathid, Gorid and North Pontid influences

----------


## Carlos

^^I only get to Romanians, the rest I leave to you.

----------


## Angela

One and two look Greek to me, the young man in number 4 Italian. The man in number three looks more like my image of "Balkan", and number 5 maybe Aegean Greek.

I've actually spent some time in Romania, and my impression (don't know if it's correct) is that there's a lot of variation. The people in the Transylvanian mountains looked quite different from the people of the plain and near the Black Sea. 

Good looking people I thought, and very warm with foreigners, at least the ones I met.

----------

